# pros and cons of auto flowering



## turfsire (Mar 11, 2007)

i need a tough outdoor strain first of but i was thinking lowryder or lowryder 2 whats the pros and cons of auto flowring
any advice be great summer coming


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 12, 2007)

pros for growing lowriders are that you can get multiple harvest in one outdoor season instead of only one and lowriders stay really short thats 
a plus if you have to keep them hidden


----------



## Hick (Mar 12, 2007)

"I" would be more than a little pissed off, if my OD crop were pollinated by someones inferior genetics, and that IS what they are..IMHO. 
MJ is pollinated by "wind born" pollen, that can be carried for miles. Unless you are very vigil, AND _don't_ plan to "make seeds", and every male flower is eliminated before it releases, you're chanceing ruining any crop in the area, and poisoning their gene pool. It is common knowledge, and pretty much undenied, among knowledgable/respected breeders, that the recessive traits in late blooming males hold the key to further improvements in drug quality mj. 
IMO..LR has a "nich" to satisfy, "micro-stealth" grows, where size and time are of the essence, but "IMHO"..it has no place outdoors.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 12, 2007)

Pros :

Small plant, great for stealth grow, great for small spaces with very little height. Plant has virtually no veg cycle so total time from germination to flower is shorter. Plant will start flowering regardless of how much light it is getting.

Cons :

Plant is smaller so therefore has got lower yield. From what I've read (I'm sure I'm gonna get corrected on this one) THC content is not as high in Lowryder. Must also be grown from seeds as cloning this type is impractical because of the lack of veg cycle.


----------



## Dr.Hashman (Mar 17, 2007)

I love lowryders. I am doing a seed run right now, but they are very easy to grow. I have 4 LRs growing under my sink right now lol. I am using 2 23w 5500k CFLs in an 8 gallon Rubbermaid container that has 1 120mm computer fan cooling it.

Just stick them inside after they pop for a quick week long veg until they get some leaves on them, then transplant them outside into your final container. I like how they can go from start to finish in 2 gallon pots. I am working on a few containers, but everything from 2 gallon pots to 20 gallon earthboxes can hold em. Once you get a grow down, start to experiment as they are like a novelty strain. Go to Walmart or Target and buy a 66 quart sterilite long tub, make a few drainage holes, dig a spot in the ground, put it in, fill it with soil, water it down, then put in your LRs.


----------



## turfsire (Mar 18, 2007)

Dr.Hashman said:
			
		

> I love lowryders. I am doing a seed run right now, but they are very easy to grow. I have 4 LRs growing under my sink right now lol. I am using 2 23w 5500k CFLs in an 8 gallon Rubbermaid container that has 1 120mm computer fan cooling it.
> 
> Just stick them inside after they pop for a quick week long veg until they get some leaves on them, then transplant them outside into your final container. I like how they can go from start to finish in 2 gallon pots. I am working on a few containers, but everything from 2 gallon pots to 20 gallon earthboxes can hold em. Once you get a grow down, start to experiment as they are like a novelty strain. Go to Walmart or Target and buy a 66 quart sterilite long tub, make a few drainage holes, dig a spot in the ground, put it in, fill it with soil, water it down, then put in your LRs.


great idea doc,i'll have to water 
hey hick ill  sex em before they go out and im in the middle of no where no need to put a damper on it


----------



## turfsire (Mar 18, 2007)

i mean its worth a chance..


----------

